# A few colorful surprises...



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

My emersed system has been going for a little over a month. So far, I really couldn't be happier.

C. x willisii var. lucens, I mean seriously, look at those new leaves!















C. ? undulata, not sure what this plant is, I'm starting to think it's a wendtii variety. Regardless, I love the bullating.







And this is the 'Twin' plant. What would really be crazy is if both sides flower at the same time too.








C. crispatula, sold as a balansae shipped from Singapore. Definitely not balansae, I'm thinking crispatula, or dare I dream, decus-mekongensis.


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

C. ciliata var. latifolia, that's blue color is legit! Strong, but one of the slower growing Cryptocoryne so far.








C. usteriana 'Morco', I love these thick glossy leaves.







None of my other Cryptocoryne species seem to develop such strong leaf bracts, they almost look flowerish.








C. parva(left) and C. x willisii 'Pigmea', so far, 'Pigmea' does seem to be smaller, and it appears to create a lawn effect a bit quicker.








Not a Cryptocoryne, but I still had to share. Lagenandra meeboldii, the variety of color is amazing! I wish there were more Lagenandra species available in the US.


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Overhead 'FTS'


----------



## bdoss1985 (Aug 14, 2014)

Jason pretty sure you're right that's a wendtii not an Undulata...









Awesome collection btw ill have a couple for sale when it cools off if you want to add.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful! I've just started growing a few emersed, and enjoy having them in small terrariums on the windowsill.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Really neat plants you have there. Where did you manage to find them?


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Most just came from ebay, but the Singapore plants came from a marine exporter I met years ago in my petstore days who did me a favor. Of course these are some of my most exciting plants as their identities are very dubious and they were shipped directly from Singapore, the Mecca of Asian exports, so who knows where they truly originate from. My contact has no idea, as he doesn't deal in freshwater stuff typically, especially plants.

The C. x willisii var. lucens, I've had forever, and it has an interesting history, like surviving 2 weeks at below freezing this winter. This plant has only started showing these cool tiger leaves in the last week though. I have a small clone I planted at the same time as this one, using the same soil, fertilizer concentrations, and lighting, just planted 'Euro-Style' instead of in a pot. It only shows green and brown edged leaves, like a typical var. lucens. I'm not sure what's causing it.

And I'm always looking for new species, varieties and cultivars, specifically of Cryptocoryne. When you can ship, let me know what you have.


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Please forgive me for resurrecting an old thread.
You have some beautiful plants.
What is "'Euro-Style'" planting?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

My question is what was his soil mixture.


----------

